# Door/Headlight/Key Ignition Chime



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyways, Yesterday My mom picked up a rather nice 97 Sentra GXE 1.6 5 speed... I test drove it, looked at it and what not, and I liked it. yada yada yada,

well she gets it home, and it's doing something it didn't do before... Once you open the door, the little chime or Beep starts going off like if youleave you keys in the ignition w/door open, or leave your headlights on... 

What do you think? Somethings up with the ignition tumbler? I'm confused. Any sheads of light would be greatly appreciated :fluffy: 

Thanks


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

bump....???

I've done searches, but they all pertain to the unit not dinging/chiming...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hmm.. thats normal, its suppose to chime, i wish i had mine cuz then i wouldn't have had a dead battery a few days ago


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

see the problem is, it chimes with the lights off, and key out of ignition... open the door and it chimes! Ahh I can't figure it out. :/


----------



## eric.1 (Nov 10, 2004)

Camarok said:


> see the problem is, it chimes with the lights off, and key out of ignition... open the door and it chimes! Ahh I can't figure it out. :/


i dont know if this will help. my buddy broke my key key in my ignition (dont ask how) i ended up taking the ignition switch apart to take the broken key piece out and having another one made at a dealer. when i put the ignition key switch back together i left out a few pieces and its been doing the same chiming thing ever since. i guess check if the ignition has been messed with.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Hmmm, now that you said that, I remember a chime prob in my taurus I had, and there was a little ground wire that came off the tumbler, I wonder if the nissan has that, and if that 's the culprit.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I dont know if it will do it but if you dont "lock" the ignition with the little button, wont it chime at you? (ie: turn the key to the off position and just yank it out) When ever anyone I know has driven my car they dont lock it and just yank it out and the chime goes off


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

yank the key... hmmm... IDK if I wanna try that...


----------



## Josht34237 (Jun 30, 2004)

take the cluster out and remove or disconnect the chimer its a little box attached to the back of the cluster.


----------

